# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Сворачивание/группировка записей в табличном документе

## katyabelova

Всем доброго времени суток. Совсем недавно начала изучать Предприятие 1с 7.7, столкнулась с трудностью. 

Во внешней обработке с помощью запроса вывожу данные в табличный документ, где определенному человеку соответствуют определенная выплата. Проблема в том, что выплат может быть несколько (в зависимости от взятия периода) , и ФИО одного и того же человека повторяется кучу раз. 
Я бы хотела узнать, как свернуть (сгруппировать?) все записи в одну, чтобы каждому человеку соответствовала общая сумма выплат, которую можно было бы раскрыть и посмотреть все выплаты. На мой взгляд, так будет компактнее и эффективнее. 
(прикрепила картинку, наверное нужно что-то подобное, плюсики слева, но это не точно) 

Перерыла очень много информации, пыталась найти ответ в Синтаксис-помощнике, но так ничего и не нашла. 
Очень надеюсь на ваше понимание и помощь, сильно не ругайтесь :c _21861-SvJ3ddfUj3.jpg

----------


## gaus111

Добрый день! Для "свертывания" всех строк т.ч. документа по реквизиту "Ф.И.О." и "Сумме" создайте таблицу значений и выгрузите в нее заполненную т.ч. документа. Сверните ТЗ по "ФИО","Сумма". Загрузите ТЗ в табличную часть документа. 
Данные для расшифровки сумм выплат по Ф.И.О., например при выводе в печатную форму, возможно, стоит получить запросом с теми же параметрами, по каким вы заполняли данный документ.

----------


## byronedugs

Всем привет 
Есть такая проблема нужно разграничить права ввода информации в разные колонки одного документа для разных пользователей. 
Есть какой нибудь метод?

----------


## Fltr

> Всем привет 
> Есть такая проблема нужно разграничить права ввода информации в разные колонки одного документа для разных пользователей. 
> Есть какой нибудь метод?


В процедуре документа "ПриОткрытии()" определить пользователя и задать доступность к нужному реквизиту табличной части



> Если Пользователь="Fltr" Тогда
> Форма.<Реквизит>.Доступност  ь(0);
> КонецЕсли;

----------


## Krolan995

спасибо за ответы, тоже пытаюсь разобраться

----------

